# when to show Settlement Funds



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi All,

I am having a confusion on showing settlement funds

a.How to show the settlement funds (like SB account balance + FDs *only cash right*)and how long the funds should be in the bank account?
b.At what stage these funds' proofs to be shown to CIO, as per Document checklist while sending application we have to show the funds proofs. Is this expected or after getting file no and submitting the docs for Visa we should show these funds.


----------



## fniazi4u (Mar 4, 2014)

You can show your funds in the form of bank statement for 3 months or bank certificate showing balance for one day, these funds should be on your name and in the liquid form, assets like car, house, jeweler can not be shown as settlement funds

You have to send your proof of funds at the time of submitting your application, and though its not required, but its advisable to keep the funds during the whole application process, because visa officer may ask for the bank statement at later stages of your application, but this is totally random and varies from case to case.


----------



## karanwish2sky (Jun 22, 2014)

fniazi4u said:


> You can show your funds in the form of bank statement for 3 months or bank certificate showing balance for one day, these funds should be on your name and in the liquid form, assets like car, house, jeweler can not be shown as settlement funds
> 
> You have to send your proof of funds at the time of submitting your application, and though its not required, but its advisable to keep the funds during the whole application process, because visa officer may ask for the bank statement at later stages of your application, but this is totally random and varies from case to case.


Can we show PPF account statement and EPF statement as well ?


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

fniazi4u said:


> You can show your funds in the form of bank statement for 3 months or bank certificate showing balance for one day, these funds should be on your name and in the liquid form, assets like car, house, jeweler can not be shown as settlement funds
> 
> You have to send your proof of funds at the time of submitting your application, and though its not required, but its advisable to keep the funds during the whole application process, because visa officer may ask for the bank statement at later stages of your application, but this is totally random and varies from case to case.


Hi,

Thank you for the valuable inputs!!!

What is the best way to get these funds into account?
Can i show multiple bank accounts SB balance + FDs as well as my wife's SB + FDs as proof funds?

I am planning to deposit amount may be 10 days before sending the application and get balance certificate instead of statement from bank and attach it to the application. Is this fine?


----------



## fniazi4u (Mar 4, 2014)

fkiddy12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the valuable inputs!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, you are fine with the balance certificate, and you can show the bank balance with your name and your wife name. 

All the best.


----------

